# Modified Incra Express Sled



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Several years ago I purchased Incra's Express sled for cross cuts on the TS. The sled works fine for cross cuts on relative small workpieces.

Recently I needed to cut some large workpieces, namely the floor and lid for a cedar chest. The standard Express Sled was way to small for such large cuts. The lid for example is 23 x 42 inches.

I looked at the Incra 5000 with its own miter gauge and fence, but it was to expensive in light of my already having the ES with incra's V27 and an add on Incra Fence. 

I phoned Mark Mueller and found that I could buy the panels for the 5000 and install them on the aluminum plate for the ES.

I put the panels on sled this morning and it's a really sweet set up now.

I can do cross cuts up to 30" with the arrangement and the width of the panels is such that the extention for the fence is completely supported for the 42" wide cut, it's all that I had hoped for. Very safe and easy to handle. When I ordered the parts from Mark, he made the remark that the modifications would make the sled very heavy, but in my opinion it is not so. Needless to say, I'm very happy with it.

Jerry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good decision, Jerry, I would like to see some pictures of that set up, not quite sure how you added it to what you already had.
Herb


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good decision, Jerry, I would like to see some pictures of that set up, not quite sure how you added it to what you already had.
> Herb


I can get some pictures, but they won't be what I'd like. The reason is that I did not get a panel that fits between the aluminum plate and the blade. I have e-mailed Mark about it and am sure that I will get one. In the meantime I had to use a panel from the original sled and the finish has been removed from its' surface.

The reason for the finish being removed is that a couple of years ago a tornado took part of the roof off of the shop and everything got drenched including the panels on the sled and the MDF swelled up. I had to plane them just a tad so that they would still work, so if you will over look that for the time being, I'll go get some photos for you.

Jerry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Tornado? Whats that? is that one of those things that seeks out trailer Parks and old sheds?

Herb


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Here are the photos that you asked about Herb.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good for you Jerry..... but dang, I NEVER would have thought you would get 30"s out of those panels. That is pretty impressive and
well worth my considering. Once again, you dogged attitude comes through 

btw: not to shabby a glue up you got going there !!!!!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Good for you Jerry..... but dang, I NEVER would have thought you would get 30"s out of those panels. That is pretty impressive and
> well worth my considering. Once again, you dogged attitude comes through
> 
> btw: not to shabby a glue up you got going there !!!!!


Bill,
You noticed the glue up, yeah I'm catching on, splines were used BTW.

Did you spot the pretty little Hagner SS in the background of one of the photos. 

The saw is the one that Herb sent to me, it's a dandy too by the way, Thanks again Herb.

Jerry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang,Now thats a Texas Sized Table saw if I ever saw one! That sled looks great, I see why Incra gives you personalized attention, you are their best customer.LOL 
By the looks of the size of your shop , you need the riding mower to get from one machine to the next. 

I am happy you got the little Hagner working and that you like it. You are giving it a good home.

You did a nice job on that panel, be sure to post pictures of the chest when you are done.

Herb


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

That sled has the same dimensions as the "shop," (spare bedroom) that I work out of!!! Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## abbedo (Nov 28, 2008)

WoW Jerry what a nice shop and so much space. I have a very small space in the basement, so jealous.
Regards,
Don


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I think that buying the system the way that I did, starting with the Express sled and 
modifying it by adding the 5000 panels cost more than I had spent. I person starting with the 5000 will cost less money. You would get a better miter gauge and a better fence set up too.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Obviously I did not edit my most recent post about the cost of modifying an Express Sled. 

What I wanted to say is that if a person were to buy the 5000 to start with it will cost less that what I finally spent by buying the Express Sled first and than adding the 5000 panels to it. The 5000 also has a higher end miter gauge than what I ended up with which is the V27.

Guess that you get the drift of what I was trying to say in the original post, but I felt that I needed to say it
better.

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder if my 2000 would work in the 5000 package? Then I could take the 3000 and use it as a stand alone???


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I wonder if my 2000 would work in the 5000 package? Then I could take the 3000 and use it as a stand alone???


Bill,
I thought that it was yourself that sent me a link to the specs on all of Incra's miter gauges, if not, somebody did and we can find it again, I'll have a look.

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry..

looks like it just might work.. according to Incremental, the 5000 works with all of their miters except the v27...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Bill,
> I thought that it was yourself that sent me a link to the specs on all of Incra's miter gauges, if not, somebody did and we can find it again, I'll have a look.
> 
> Jerry


Here is the link to what I was talking about, I don't see a 2000 listed but the miter bars on the higher end gauges all look to be the sme which leads me to believe that what you are asking about would work,

I don't understand Incra says that 25" is the capacity of the sled as it appears to me in the real world to be considerably more that that as I mentioned in an earlier post.

Jerry

INCRA Miter Gauges :: Miter Gauge Comparison Chart


----------

